# New 1911



## wray912 (Jun 18, 2012)

My new Springfield Range Officer....hope to get after a hog or two next week


----------



## applejuice (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet !
I hope to add one of those to my collection soon!


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Jun 18, 2012)

Man Thats A Nice Pistol!


----------



## frankwright (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice, I understand those are pretty good pistols for the price.

Take it out and wring it out and then try it on a pig!


----------



## wray912 (Jun 18, 2012)

I wrung it good bought it tue. N had 200 rnds through it by thursday and im absolutly in love with it...if i had the money id by another one tomorrow


----------



## Dub (Jun 19, 2012)

Very solid guns.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 19, 2012)

Been using a custom Sprinfield 1911 for 30 years as my carry gun.  Great gun for the money.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 13, 2012)

I like that.


----------



## Shug (Sep 13, 2012)

nice


----------

